# measurand (Enter the known value of the, )



## aleixsv

Buenos dias desde Barcelona!!! una vez mas me encuertro traduciendo manuales de electrónica y he de recurrir a vosotros en busac de ayuda. Ahí va la frase: 
"Enter the known value of the measurand"

podría ser:

Entrar el valor conocido de la medida????

no debería ser measure???

Gracias.


----------



## mateitop

Podría ser "Enter the known value of the measur*e and* [...]" Measurand no existe en el diccionario www.m-w.com

Mp


----------



## aleixsv

No, todavia no estoy tan mal como para no ver eso, jejej
A lo mejor es una propiedad de los transductores, que es a lo que hace referencia el escrito, pq lo ponog en el google y me aparecen varais paginas asi como 130.000 en las que aparece el término. de todas formas gracias!
Un saludo desde Barcelona!


----------



## aleixsv

he encontrado esta definición pero no ayuda mucho:

A physical parameter being quantified by measurement


----------



## mateitop

Sólo quería decir que podría ser su error ortografico, pero parece que es una palabra técnica
Mp


----------



## Steelblade

Podría ser "medición"

Introduzca el valor obtenido en la medición.


----------



## aleixsv

en un foro he encontrado que es una palabra sin traducción como muchas palabras tècnicas, pero medición me suena bien!

Gracias!!


----------



## lwsegovia

The measurand is a term related to the ISO 17025 for laboratory measurement certification and to the ISO GUM for incertainty measurement expression.

By definition, the measurand is a physical quantity that can be measured. Thus this can be translated in spanish as *"mensurando"* or *"medición".*

I prefer the word "mensurando" which is related semantically to the parameters of the basic arithmetic operations such as sum, substraction, etc. "sumando", "restando", etc.


----------



## the great joint

Es mejor la traducción de "Mensurando" que la de "Medición", puesto que el mensurando es la variable a medir, mietras que "medición" puede ser tanto lo obtenido al "medir" como el proceso de "medir" en sí.
Saludos.


----------



## fsabroso

Este enlace trata el mismo tema.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=56753


----------

